
Nasim Aghdam, the YouTube Shooting, and the Anxiety of Demonetization - anthotny
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/nasim-aghdam-the-youtube-shooting-and-the-anxiety-of-demonetization
======
Mononokay
No. Just no. She was obviously mentally ill beforehand, and the mentally ill
are prone to doing irrational things.

Trying to pin blame or even _imply_ the blame is in YouTube's court is
absolutely insane.

